# Neue Be Quiet! Netzteile gelistet



## poiu (11. August 2011)

Die von Be Quiet auf der Computex neu vorgestellten Netzteile (PCGH Berichtete) sind nun auf der BQ! Seite gelistet

silent and efficient power supplies



was wohl darauf hindeutet das diese bald erhältlich sein sollten  

Einige dieser neuen Netzteile waren schon länger auf 80+ aufgeführt.

Ecos Plug Load Solutions

L7 mit 630/730W (FSP)

L8 mit CM 430-730W (von HEC Gefertigt also Cougar CM/Rasurbo RAPM mit BQ Lüfter (duck & Cover))

F1 80+ Gold 350W-600W (FSP)

die L7 & L8 werden wohl weiter parallel laufen, die L8 haben Kabelmanagment CM, die L7 nicht, dies würde somit durchaus Sinn machen.

Mal sehen wie die Preisunterschiede sein werden, ich Schätze 5-15€ Aufpreis für die CM Varianten.

Interessant dürfte auch ein Vergleichtest der L7 zu denn L8 werden ... da bin ich mal auf Tests gespannt. 

Außerdem scheinen die neuen P10 von Seasonic gefertigt zu werden, somit wechselt BQ bei denn neuen Serien von einem Hersteller (FSP) auf nun  drei (FSP/HEC/Seasonic).

Jedenfalls spricht die Semi Passie Kühlung der P10 dafür, gibt nicht viele Hersteller die das im Peto haben  ist aber nur meine Vermutung offiziell gibt es da noch nichts 

Grüße 

poiu​


----------



## watercooled (11. August 2011)

Also das Design ist ja mal... 

Mir gefallen sie nicht


----------



## poiu (11. August 2011)

ist ja auch ein low Buget 80+ Gold NT da darfst du keine Design wunder erwarten.


----------



## Lan_Party (11. August 2011)

Die Kabel gehen ja mal garnicht. Also das design wäre ja eig. egal wenn man kein Window hätte bzw. wenn die untere seite besser aussieht geht es auch io. weil der Lüfter nach unten zeigt (bei meine gehäuse). Würde gerne wissen wie laut die Nt's sind. Keine silent wing mehr drinne was..hmm


----------



## Own3r (11. August 2011)

Das Netzteil sieht aus wie eins aus den 90iger Jahren! 

Naja, wenn der Preis stimmt...


----------



## Astimon (11. August 2011)

Danke für diese News.

Sie wäre optisch allerdings deutlich übersichtlicher wenn du in normal großer Schrift schreiben würdest.

Gerade auf meinem kleinen Netbook ist diese Schriftgröße sehr unangenehm zu lesen.

//edit: Dankeschön


----------



## draimor (11. August 2011)

geht gar nicht wenn ich an mein momentanes be quiet netzteil denke was wie ein spiegel glänzt  man sollte nicht an der falschen stelle sparen


----------



## Hidden (12. August 2011)

Igitt, ohne Sleeves. Das geht ja mal so garnicht.


----------



## Philipus II (12. August 2011)

Die L8 werden spannend. Das CMX ist ja relativ teuer, das be quiet! sollte preiswerter sein.


----------



## Ovaron (12. August 2011)

Die Pure Power L8 werden wohl aber mehr als nur CMX mit SilentWings Lüfter sein, da das gesamte Design deutlich eher nach StraightPower Serie aussieht.
Die Modelle wurden auch bereits auf der Computex ausgestellt, und imho sehen die richtig interessant aus


----------



## neuer101 (12. August 2011)

Die Netzteil-Serie auf den Fotos ist mir unbekannt, scheint aber auch neu zu sein (Liest sich auf der Homepage wie 80Plus-Gold für den kleinen Geldbeutel). Es sind also weder Pure Power-, noch Straight Power- oder Dark Power-Netzteile auf den Fotos.


----------



## Frosdedje (12. August 2011)

In welchen Ländern bzw. Kontinenten wird die Efficient Power-Reihe 
erhältlich sein, wenn Deutschland nicht geplant ist?
Gibt es schon Bilder vom Inneren eines be quiet Efficient Power?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. August 2011)

Hallo

Ersteinmal hätte ich eine Bitte an euch: Vergleicht unsere L7 (630/730) und L8 CM Modelle bitte momentan nicht mit anderen Produkten vom gleichen Hersteller. 
Denn unsere Geräte werden 'etwas' anders sein als ihr denkt, genaueres kann ich aber erst zur Einführung posten, dann wird es von uns auch ein Bild des Innenlebens geben 



poiu schrieb:


> silent and efficient power supplies
> was wohl darauf hindeutet das diese bald erhältlich sein sollten


Ja, aber erst einmal nicht in Deutschland 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum wir es nicht auf der deutschen Seite auflisten.




poiu schrieb:


> Einige dieser neuen Netzteile waren schon länger auf 80+ aufgeführt.
> 
> Ecos Plug Load Solutions
> L7 mit 630/730W (FSP)
> ...


1. Nein 
2. du solltest auch etwas schneller rennen, denn wir werden ein eigenes Design verwenden, dass eher nicht nach HEC ausschaut.



watercooled schrieb:


> Also das Design ist ja mal...
> 
> Mir gefallen sie nicht


Nun, dann wäre das Straight Power E9 sicher eher was für dich, oder?

Aber Leute: 
Welchen Sinn würde die Efficient Power Serie machen, wenn die Kabel gesleevt wären und/oder wir ein Gehäuse in unserem Design verwenden würden?
Insbesondere im Hinblick auf die E9 Serie, die genau das bieten wird...


----------



## poiu (12. August 2011)

@neuer101 korrekt ist eine ganz neue Serie und wei du schon richtig bemerkt hast 80+ Gold für denn kleinen Geldbeutel.

@Frosdedje

gute frage nächste Frage, die E7 Golden sind ja nur für den ausländischen Markt, somit wirr wohl die Serie für denn hiesigen Markt gedacht sein. 

@Philipus II

ob die L8 mehr oder weniger als die CMX mit silent Wings  sein werden wird die Zukunft zeigen

Das interessanteste ist halt das BQ! FSP als einzigen Hauptlieferanten aufgibt


----------



## AmdNator (12. August 2011)

Hmm dann kann ich ja mal entlich mein Dark Power P6 430 Watt in rente gehen lassen, Habe es jetzt über 5 Jahre im einsatz und es läuft und läuft und läuft, 


ach und ich betreibe damit eine HD5850 

Da will man sich garnicht trennen von dem Teil,


----------



## Rolk (12. August 2011)

AmdNator schrieb:


> Hmm dann kann ich ja mal entlich mein Dark Power P6 430 Watt in rente gehen lassen, Habe es jetzt über 5 Jahre im einsatz und es läuft und läuft und läuft,
> 
> 
> ach und ich betreibe damit eine HD5850
> ...



Das es das schafft sollte ja eigentlich auch normal sein.


----------



## Painkiller (12. August 2011)

Moin! 

Ich zieh hier jetzt mal die Bremse! 

@ Anchorage

Falls es Klärungsbedarf mit BeQuiet gibt, dann benutze bitte dafür das passende Unterforum. Eine User-News ist kein Ort für eine solche Diskussion. 
Support-Forum von be quiet!
Ich denke mal das Stefan@be quiet dir sicher deine Fragen beantworten kann. 

Gruß
Pain


----------



## Lan_Party (12. August 2011)

@ Anchorage du kannst dir sicher sein das dein Post gelöscht wird da Pain schon geschrieben hat das jetzt schluss mit OT ist.

 Öhm da mein Post gelöscht und nicht editiert hat frage ich einfach nochmal wenn das den nicht OT ist was ich aber nicht vermute.  
Wiso keine bq! Silent Wings verbaut sind (oberes Bild) dazu würde ich gerne wissen welche Lüfter es sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (12. August 2011)

Einfach mal abwarten was nach den Messen aus deren Kelle fließt


----------



## klaerchen (12. August 2011)

Öhm...:
Die L8-Serie geht von 300(!)- 730 Watt.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (12. August 2011)

Nein, 430-730W und nur mit CM.


----------



## guna7 (12. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Also das Design ist ja mal...
> 
> Mir gefallen sie nicht


 Das Design ist doch eher nebensächlich. Was siehst du den von deinem Netzteil?


----------



## Hidden (12. August 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Das Design ist doch eher nebensächlich. Was siehst du den von deinem Netzteil?


 
Zumindest die Kabel 
Und wenn die nicht gesleevet sind sehen die ******* aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. August 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> Zumindest die Kabel
> Und wenn die nicht gesleevet sind sehen die ******* aus.


 
Das ist doch nur bei den günstigen Modellen der Fall. Die Straight E9 und Dark Power P10 werden sicher ohne jeden Zweifel sein.


----------



## X Broster (12. August 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> Zumindest die Kabel
> Und wenn die nicht gesleevet sind sehen die ******* aus.


 Meine Güte, wo leben manche? Den meisten ist egal ob das Kabel nun rot oder schwarz ist, hauptsache es funktioniert.

Für User wie dich gibt es andere(teuere) Serien.


----------



## Hidden (12. August 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Meine Güte, wo leben manche?


 
Aachen


----------



## Anchorage (12. August 2011)

guna7 schrieb:


> Das Design ist doch eher nebensächlich. Was siehst du den von deinem Netzteil?



Wenn ich auf meinen PC schaue sehe ich schon das Netzteil.  Weil ich da so ein Coolermaster HAF 932 besitze und das hat so Gucklöcher an den Seiten .


----------



## spionkaese (12. August 2011)

Hidden schrieb:


> Aachen


Was das denn fürn Kaff?


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. August 2011)

Nachdem mein P9 immer noch, und bei einigen Anderen ebenfalls, lustig vor sich hin rattert und der Support wenig Interesse zeigt das Problem zu analysieren werde ich mir bestimmt kein Be Quiet mehr kaufen. Die können mir gestohlen bleiben. 
http://www.be-quiet.net/forum/showthread.php?283-Be-Quiet-Dark-Power-Pro-P9-850W-komische-Ger%E4usche-%28kein-fiepen!%29
oder
Dark Power Pro P9 850W macht kräuselnde Geräusche

Gibt noch ein paar andere Threads bei HardwareLuxx etc.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch nur bei den günstigen Modellen der Fall. Die Straight E9 und Dark Power P10 werden sicher ohne jeden Zweifel sein.


Genau, dafür gibt es ja andere Modelle, bei denen wir mehr Wert auf das Design legen.

@Reigenspieler
Denkst du nicht auch, dass das hier der falsche Ort ist??


----------



## Reigenspieler (14. August 2011)

Am richtigen Ort reagierst du nicht mehr. Ich denke eine News ist der richtige Ort um andere zu Informieren. Es ist mir natürlich klar, dass be quiet das nicht gefällt wenn das Problem die Runde macht.

Edit: Er Antwortet noch nicht einmal auf meine PNs. Scheinbar ist es be quiet egal, dass einigen lärmende Netzteile geliefert wurden.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (14. August 2011)

Hast du dich schon an unseren Service gewendet, wie ich es hier vorgeschlagen habe?

Oder hast du diesen Teil übersehen?


Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei: wenn du diese Geräusche hast und sie störend sind, du auch schon das neuste BIOS auf dein Board aufgespielt hast und den Grafiktreiber aktualisiert hast, bestünde noch die Möglichkeit dich an unseren Service zu wenden.


----------

